# Blushed profusely..and didn't care



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

This may seem like a strange thing to put in "triumphs." Today, my boss asked me kind of a strange question. We were just sitting around having lunch and she says to me: "Is your hair colour natural?" I said it was. She told me it was gorgeous upon which I immediately turned very red...which is nothing unusual. 

My co-workers noticed and instead of just sitting awkwardly, they started teasing me about thinking I'm hot, and all this silly stuff. I could feel myself getting more and more flushed. But, the strange thing was, I just kind of laughed and I really didn't feel bad about it. Usually, I feel even worse about turning red, like it's a sign of weakness or something. But, this time I just laughed it off and even though I was uncomfortable in the moment, I didn't feel any regret or embarrassment about it afterwards. I think that's a good thing. Strange, but good. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrazyG,

You handled it well. There's nothing to worry about! You did great!


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

That is great! Keep up that "laugh it off attitude" when ever you get red. You are a person that is valuable so if you get red sometimes, so what! Take it with a grain of salt! HIGH FIVE !!!


----------

